# shitty starts



## drnate (Dec 9, 2005)

hey there
Ive got an 88 pickup with a 3 inch lift and a set of 33 inch tires that doesn't seem to wont to start when i need it to most. ive had my starter rebuilt, replaced battery cables,distributer cap and rotor and now have a feeling that my compression could be a major problem. i havent tested it lately but i about a year a go the compression on one cylinder was quite low, would it easily get lower? and create my problem? whats the work the needs to get done?the truck starts half of the time(very roughly) usually when it has sat for a while. i had been roll staring it quite often, usually with no problem, but now its hard as hell to even get it rolling even if iam parked on a down slope.

if you know anything or got some thing i dont got , let me know please.

thanks
nathan


----------

